# Tieing back the 1099 to actual (my records)



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I've been diligent about keeping a spreadsheet with uber fees, SRFs, actual pay, etc. Now I'm trying to tie-out my records to what's reported on the 1099. I'm going to pull out my hair!!! I'm going month by month starting in May (when I started) and can't tie May together. As an accountant, this is up my alley and I love it. But WTF?!! It's like they pulled numbers out of there arses. I'm off $17.88 for May.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

My dad always kept tons of spreadsheets, I don't.

The mileage deduction covers most of it... There is a need to keep a daily mileage log.

Uber gives you a 1099K for the entire amount the pax paid +?. You then "write off" tolls, phone rental, Mileage, SRF and Commission as business expenses.

UberMath, I think if you got within $20 you are good!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> I've been diligent about keeping a spreadsheet with uber fees, SRFs, actual pay, etc. Now I'm trying to tie-out my records to what's reported on the 1099. I'm going to pull out my hair!!! I'm going month by month starting in May (when I started) and can't tie May together. As an accountant, this is up my alley and I love it. But WTF?!! It's like they pulled numbers out of there arses. I'm off $17.88 for May.


Well its probably one trip or two or an adjustment. Try doing it by week, since that's how it's set up. That should narrow it down. By month is a lot more difficult since the cutoff will be mid week most times.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> My dad always kept tons of spreadsheets, I don't.
> 
> The mileage deduction covers most of it... There is a need to keep a daily mileage log.
> 
> ...


I'll let the $20 go but in reality, it should tie to the penny by month as reported. Again, I'm a numbers girl and so yes, the $20 will drive me crazy. AND I'll date the IRS to audit me cause my spreadsheet game, logs, etc are badass!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well its probably one trip or two or an adjustment. Try doing it by week, since that's how it's set up. That should narrow it down. By month is a lot more difficult since the cutoff will be mid week most times.


Let's change your name from FuzzyElvis to FuzzyMath. Lol yea, I'm peeking at the weeks so at least my uber fees, SRFs and splits match. I'm seriously in heaven with my spreadsheets.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Zzzzzzzz..$20 your car is taking a beating other things to worry about. 

Oh

Uber on...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I get your frustration. One of my clients uses a financial management company, and they issue my 1099. I have always sent the client an end of year simple statement giving him the total I have received, breaking out any reimbursed expenses. I'm then given the 1099 for the net earnings. This year somebody goofed, and it is $11.76 off. I'm not going to bother explaining/deducting on my return how that money was out of my pocket for tips or whatever, and then reimbursed by the client. I doubt it will affect my tax liability. Fortunately the client usually gives me cash at the start of the trip to cover parking, tips, (and my meals), so it isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Update: Done with balancing the 1099 to my records for the year. I'm off $133.57. Not bad! *self pat on the back*


----------

